# Broken leg



## LilBambi (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am pretty new here to chihuahua people and so glad I found your site. Last week my 6 month old chihuahua Bambi broke her leg. She jumped out of my husband's arms probably not realizing the height and broke her little leg. This happened after hours so I initially took her to an emergency vet and they checked her and gave her a pain shot. Their surgeon was gone for the evening and they quoted me 3000 for surgery and said her bone needed to be pinned. I of course was like wow that is alot. They then said if I was not willing to pay that they recommended amputation which would cost 1600-1800 dollars. I was in shock and said no... I am not going to amputate her leg. I said i would call another vet the next day. I did and so glad I did. They did not recommend amputation and my baby is now in a splint. She had a perfect break and did not break her growth plate. Has anyone experienced this before with their chi and how long it takes to heal? My chi is 3.2 pounds at 6 months old and is a deer chi... Long thin legs. She even walks and looks like a little deer hence the name Bambi. :daisy:


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Puppies have tremendously robust regeneration potential. Make sure she gets a lot of rest, though I think that your puppy will probably spend long hours taking naps and resting post- trauma. Also give her hip and fish oil supplement. With proper nutrition and care, she will heal in no time.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I have no experience with this so I'm of no help, but I'm sorry to hear this happened to your puppy. Poor little thing, I hope she gets better soon! I can't believe the emergency vet suggested such drastic and expensive solutions when it wasn't necessary. It's good you went for a second opinion!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also have recommended a second opinion, you did the right thing. 
Unfortunately with Chi puppies legs being so tiny they often don't heal well with just a splint/cast, and either pinning or amputation do become necessary. If she were mine I would have done exactly what you have done, given it a chance to heal on its own first.
Make sure her diet is excellent to give her the best chance of healing.
Good luck with her, and please keep us updated on her progress.


----------

